# تحدي للمسيحين ...



## أبووليد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة على  المختاررحمه   "للعالميييييييييييييين"                                         

 أنا اتحدى ,,,,

كل مسيحي بأن يأتي بمثل آيات  القرآن الكريم المنزل  من عندالله العظيم الذي

بلغنا أياه رسوله  الصادق  الامين ..صلى الله عليه وسلم. هذه الأيات العظيمه فيها علاج 

فيهاسكينه وطمئنينه للقلوب,,

وفيها انشراح للصدر.. وهذه الاياااااااااااااات ...

تخلومن الأخطاء اللغويه وفيهاقصص من احسن قصص الدنيا  لم تحرف

ولن يحرف القرأن الكريم ,,,

هل الانجيل المحرف مثل ذلك لأ طبعا ,,


----------



## Twin (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*علي أي أساس*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



أبووليد قال:


> هل الانجيل المحرف مثل ذلك لأ طبعا ,,


 

*علي أي أساس قلت هذا ؟*
*وهل هذا ما تعتقده أنت أم أمليَ عليك ؟*


*وان كان ما قلته صحيح !*
*أين الأنجيل الأصل ما دام الذي بين أيدينا محرف ؟*
*ياليتك تأتينا به كي نقارنه ونثبت غير ذلك أو نقتنع !*​ 

*وإن كنت لا تملك هذا فلماذا ؟؟؟؟*
* تتهكم وتلقي الناس بالباطل*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## سمير (15 سبتمبر 2006)

لاحول الله المنتدى كده حيولع


----------



## Twin (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*أنا لا أقصد*

سلام ونعمة للكل



سمير قال:


> لاحول الله المنتدى كده حيولع


 
*أنا لا أقصد يا أخ سمير أني أولع المنتدي *
*أنا مجرد وضعت أمام أخ أبو وليد أعتراض علي ما قاله بسؤال !*
*وكل هذا كان بطريقة مهذبة هذا ما أره*

*وعامة ربنا موجود وثق أنه يحب الكل ولن يسمح بالشر لأحد*
*فالله محبة*​*سلام*​​


----------



## حسن المهدي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

امير فكري
اقرا مقدمات الاناجيل


----------



## Fadie (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يخرب بيت التحدى و سنينه

خد ياعم اهو قرأن كامل اسمه قرأن رابسو و فيه اعجاز لغوى و فيه اعجاز علمى و لو عايز اى اعجاز تانى قول بس

www.rabsaweyat.com


----------



## أبووليد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الإنجيل الموجد لديك من وضع البشر إقراء اسم المؤلف وأنتم لاتتفقون على إنجيل واحد فكل جزء من العالم لديهم إنجيل   محرف وبعدين أنت تقول وين الإنجيل الأصلي يعني أنت معترف بان الإنجيل الأصلي غير موجود حتى لو كنت تسال استهزاء اسأل نفسك  قبل ماتسألني  وبعدين  حنا المسلمين نؤمن بالكتب السماوية الغير محرفه وجميع الأنبياء والنبي عيسى ابن مريم هو  عبدالله  هذه الكلمة الحق العظيمة التي حذفتموها من الإنجيل عمدا وعدوانا والدليل على ذلك في القران العظيم في سورة مريم عليها السلام قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

(( وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ إِذِ انْتَبَذَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَانًا شَرْقِيًّا (16) فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ حِجَابًا فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا (17) قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ مِنْكَ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَقِيًّا (18) قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلَامًا زَكِيًّا (19) قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا (20) قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آَيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَقْضِيًّا (21) فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانْتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَانًا قَصِيًّا (22) فَأَجَاءَهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنْتُ نَسْيًا مَنْسِيًّا (23) فَنَادَاهَا مِنْ تَحْتِهَا أَلَّا تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا (24) وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا (25) فَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَقَرِّي عَيْنًا فَإِمَّا تَرَيِنَّ مِنَ الْبَشَرِ أَحَدًا فَقُولِي إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنْسِيًّا (26) فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا (27) يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا (28) فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا (29) قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آَتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا (30) وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُ ‎وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا (31) وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا (32) وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا (33) ذَلِكَ عيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ (34) مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ مِنْ وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ (35) وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ (36) فَاخْتَلَفَ الْأَحْزَابُ مِنْ بَيْنِهِمِْ فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ مَشْهَدِ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ (37) ))



وللأخ فادي أول شي مافيه شي اسمه قرآن رابسو عندنا
وثاني شي الموقع موقع إعلانات


----------



## أبووليد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شفتو كيف كلام الله سهل وواضح وغير معقد ويدخل القلب بسرعة


----------



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*انت الذي طلبت التحدي فلا تلم الا نفسك:*

*




*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*أيه رأيك بقى؟ :t33: *


----------



## أبووليد (16 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أشرح لي مامعنى الانجيل الحق والفرقان الحق وبعدين أنت جايب آيات لها أحداث خاصه أفهم الدين الاسلامي والقرآن الكريم وشرح آياته والقصص الموجوده فيه أقرأمن المكاتب الاسلاميه لكي تفهم الدين الاسلامي دين سلام وليس قتال ولا نقاتل الامن إعتدى علينا ورسول الله محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام رسول رحمه وتسامح أما ماتراه من الاحداث الحاليه والماضيه فأنتم واليهود والمشريكين من يعتدي علينا نحن المسلمين لم نؤذي نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام فالماذا تؤذون رسوالله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بل  الكلام والرسم والكذب عليه


----------



## حنيف مسلم (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*من اين جايب الخرابيط هذي يا روك ، الدليل على بطلانها وفسادها ان كاتبها حاول يالف شئ قريب من القرآن وما استطاع وصار يأخذ مقاطع من بعض الآيات ويضيف عليها ، لكن يبقى اسلوب ركيك يدل على تفاهت كاتبه وعجزه من أن ياتي بآيه كامله من مثل القرآن *
*( قل لو اجتمعت الأنس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن لا يأتون بمثله ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيرا)*

*لكن الظاهر إن القضيه في هذا المنتدى هي عناد وتضييع أوقات أكثر من البحث وطلب الحق*

*عموما التحدى ما زال مستمر إلى يوم القيامة !!!!!*


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

يا روك أبو وليد جايب آيات من سورة وحدة (سورة مريم) وكلها معاني وعبر وتدخل القلب بسرعه مثل ما قال أخوي أبو وليد أحنا مؤمنين بكل الكتب السماويه التي لم تحرف


----------



## Michael (16 سبتمبر 2006)

> ( قل لو اجتمعت الأنس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن لا يأتون بمثله ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيرا)



وماذا تسمون هذا الذى بالموضوع التالى

الله اكبر الله اكبر لا اله الا الله


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2006)

حنيف مسلم قال:


> *من اين جايب الخرابيط هذي يا روك ، الدليل على بطلانها وفسادها ان كاتبها حاول يالف شئ قريب من القرآن وما استطاع وصار يأخذ مقاطع من بعض الآيات ويضيف عليها ، لكن يبقى اسلوب ركيك يدل على تفاهت كاتبه وعجزه من أن ياتي بآيه كامله من مثل القرآن *


 

*خرابيط ايه يا ابني, انا شوفت اسورة هذه لاحد اصدقائي و ثدق انها من القرأن (طبعا انسان مش حافظ سور القرأن ولا كان نقز من اول حرف)*

*اتحداك لو تجيب او تعمل مثل هيك خرابيط قرأنية*




*



لكن الظاهر إن القضيه في هذا المنتدى هي عناد وتضييع أوقات أكثر من البحث وطلب الحق

عموما التحدى ما زال مستمر إلى يوم القيامة !!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

فسسسسس, الاخ فلس*


----------



## أبووليد (16 سبتمبر 2006)

الإخلاص  ﴿  


﴿ بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِیم ﴾
قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ اَحَدٌ ﴿1﴾ اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ ﴿2﴾ لَمْ یَلِدْ وَلَمْ یُولَدْ ﴿3﴾ وَلَمْ یَکُن لَّهُ کُفُوًا اَحَدٌ ﴿4﴾


----------



## أبووليد (16 سبتمبر 2006)

هذي السوره أسلم منها قسيس


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2006)

أبووليد قال:


> هذي السوره أسلم منها قسيس


 
*دليل؟ :dntknw: *


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أخوي أبو وليد ماعليك بقلونلك هات الدليل علا كل شي الين ما يتفشلون ويقفلون الموضوع

زي ماصار فيني قفلوا موضوعي لما اتفشلوا

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

فشلتهم
:t33:​


----------



## أبووليد (16 سبتمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله أنك صادك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



عبدالرحمن99 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> أخوي أبو وليد ماعليك بقلونلك هات الدليل علا كل شي الين ما يتفشلون ويقفلون الموضوع​
> زي ماصار فيني قفلوا موضوعي لما اتفشلوا​
> ...


 
*هل هذا أنتصار! ههههه     *
* هنيأً بأنتصاركم *
*الله معكم  *
*والف مبروووووووك*
*فلتستمروا كما أنتم لأن هذا من شأنكم أنتم*​*لأن...........*
*من له أذنان لسمع فليسمع*​
سلام


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*اطفال.. ربنا يهديهم...*


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *اطفال.. ربنا يهديهم...*


 
طيب يا روك اذا احنا أطفال عطنا سؤال أو اي شي مانعرفه ويكون من الدين الإسلامي طبعا

بس علشان انت تتثقف


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2006)

عبدالرحمن99 قال:


> طيب يا روك اذا احنا أطفال عطنا سؤال أو اي شي مانعرفه ويكون من الدين الإسلامي طبعا
> 
> بس علشان انت تتثقف


 
*تفضل ادخل على **منتدى حوار الاديان*

*و ردنا على اي حاجة*

*بس بدون نسخ و لصق :smil12: *


----------



## أبووليد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

ألحين قلي وش قصدك بل آيه ألي جبتها الانجيل الحق والفرقان الحق


----------



## djameled (17 سبتمبر 2006)

من يريد معرفة ان الكتاب المقدس محرف وبالأدلة القاطعة فليذهب الى ركن الكتاب المقدس ففيه ما تخافون يا مسيحيين من أدلة من كتبكم والسنتكم فما ذا ستقولون


----------



## أبووليد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

وبعدين دين المسيحي المحرف من قبلكم وليس الذي انزله الله سهل أي واحد يقدر يهزمه شوف مناظرات أحمدديدات رحمه الله كان يتناظرمع مسيحين مقدروا عليه ونصهم أسلمو:dntknw:


----------



## أنطونى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

أحمد ديدات كان بيناقش ناس أجانب لا يعرفوا شىء عن الدين الاسلامى طب كان يناقش حد عربى مسيحى يعرف كويس الدين الاسلامى وهو يرد عليه مثل أبونا زكريا بطرس ولا أنت رأيك ايه


----------



## أنطونى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*أحمد ديدات كان بيناقش أجانب لايعرفوا شىء عن الدين الاسلامى طب كان يناقش حد مسيحى عربى مثل ابونا زكريا بطرس عارف ودارس الدين الاسلامى وهو يرد عليه وهو ديدات بتاعك بيحب يظهر قوى على الضعيف*


----------



## أبووليد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

ولاتنسى أن حتى أحمد ديدات ماكان عربي فهو من جنوب أفريقيا


----------



## Michael (17 سبتمبر 2006)

روك انا ملاحظ انهم ينضافوا الى مجموعة الاطفال يا روك


----------



## أبووليد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بعطيك معلومه ياطوني ماأحديتحدى الاسلام ويهزمه جب قسيس عربي وخله يتناظرمع شيخ مسلم عربي أوغيرعربي وشف رايك في الموضوع راح تشوف الاحراج ألي راح تعانون منه في الماضي والحاضرسيظهرللعيان :yahoo:


----------



## أبووليد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بعطيك معلومه ياطوني محديقدر يتحدى الاسلام ويهزمه جب قسيس عربي وخله يتناظرمع شيخ مسلم سني عربي أوغيرعربي وشف رايك راح تشوف الاحراج ألي راح تعانون منه في الماضي ولحاضروسيظهرلكم العيان


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*أيه رأيكم لو انزللكم سورة ثانية؟*


----------



## أبووليد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

قصدك تنزل كلام محرف من قبلكم والعياذ بالله


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2006)

أبووليد قال:


> قصدك تنزل كلام محرف من قبلكم والعياذ بالله


 

*شكلك خفت من التحدي  :spor22: *


----------



## أبووليد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

لا مازلت أتحداك


----------



## أنطونى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

أبووليد قال:


> بعطيك معلومه ياطوني محديقدر يتحدى الاسلام ويهزمه جب قسيس عربي وخله يتناظرمع شيخ مسلم سني عربي أوغيرعربي وشف رايك راح تشوف الاحراج ألي راح تعانون منه في الماضي ولحاضروسيظهرلكم العيان


طب انا عايز شيخ يرد على أبونا زكريا بطرس رد موضوعى بدل الزعيق والتهديد


----------



## أبووليد (19 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا أصلاماأعرف أبوكم زكريابس إذاتبغاأحديردعليه خله يروح عند الشيخ عايظ القرني أونبيل العوظي أوطارق السويدان


----------



## أبووليد (19 سبتمبر 2006)

وين السوره ألي  بتنزلها


----------



## ma7aba (19 سبتمبر 2006)

> أنا أصلاماأعرف أبوكم زكريابس إذاتبغاأحديردعليه خله يروح عند الشيخ عايظ القرني أونبيل العوظي أوطارق السويدان


طب ابو وليد بدي اسألك سؤال عندما نقرا بىية تلك حدود الله لا تقربوها  هل هذا يعني انو فينا نغير على كيفنا بهل الحدود او يمنع التغير فيها  وياريت تخلي شيوخك يجاوبوك ولا تفكر السؤال اجى من فراغ لا في ورطة كبيرة كثير وراه


----------



## أبووليد (19 سبتمبر 2006)

لامانقدرالنغيرحدودالله حدودالله المفروظ الواحدمايتعداها لكن مع الاسف في مسلمين مايفهمون الدين صح أومايتقون الله وها أوهؤلاء أمرهم إلى الله زي مافيه مسيحين غيرملتزمين بأوامرالله وبدين حناندعوك للحق مانعصبك عليه أنابسألك سوأل مستني إجابته على أحرمن الجمركيف عيسى أبن الله تعالى الله عمايقولون كيف إلاه ولبشرصلبوه لون أنه صحيح محدقدرعليه أصلالأناراح يكون قوي والله لايسمح بالعتيداء على أبنه سبحان الله عمايصيفون


----------



## أنطونى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

كان لازم الفداء ياأبو وليد


----------



## أنطونى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

احنا اخطأنا وكان لازم زبيحة كفارية للخطية


----------



## أبووليد (19 سبتمبر 2006)

ياروك وين السوره ألي بتنزلها


----------



## أنطونى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

وللذبيحة الكفارية شروط
1بلا خطية
2 انسان
ولان لايوجد انسان بلا خطية
فالله ظهر لنا فى الجسد كانسان واله وعدنا بذلك والله يفى بوعده


----------



## أنطونى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا هو الرد


----------



## أبووليد (19 سبتمبر 2006)

خطأكم موبذبيحه تعالجونه عاليجوه بتوبه ورجوع إلا الله ومع رفة أناالدين الاسلامي هوالحق وأن سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام نبي مرسل من عندالله وهوا بشروأناالسيده مريم عليها السلام أمه ولم يمسسهابشرولاكن نفخ الله فيهامن الوح


----------



## أبووليد (19 سبتمبر 2006)

من المعروف أنه لايوجد إنسان معصوم لكن بما أن هناك أخطاء فهناك استغفار أدري كيف تغفر الذنوب فقط بقول كلمه واحده ويجب أن تكون صادقه 


أما عن تلك الآيه فبإمكانك الرجوع إلى التفاسير  والسؤال لإني أنا لست عالمًا لكن إن شئت أتيت لك بتفسير الآيه فنحن أمة السند والدليل ولسنا نتكلم فقط بما نظن أنه صح فيجب عليما التأكد من كل كلمه وحرف ويجب أن  يكون صحيحًا حتى الحسن لايمكن الإحتجاج به


----------



## ma7aba (20 سبتمبر 2006)

> لامانقدرالنغيرحدودالله حدودالله المفروظ الواحدمايتعداها لكن مع الاسف في مسلمين مايفهمون الدين صح أومايتقون الله وها أوهؤلاء أمرهم إلى الله زي مافيه مسيحين غيرملتزمين بأوامرالله وبدين حناندعوك للحق مانعصبك عليه أنابسألك سوأل مستني إجابته على أحرمن الجمركيف عيسى أبن الله تعالى الله عمايقولون كيف إلاه ولبشرصلبوه لون أنه صحيح محدقدرعليه أصلالأناراح يكون قوي والله لايسمح بالعتيداء على أبنه سبحان الله عمايصيفون


يعني ابو وليد غذا كان هناك شرط وفرض على الإنسان من الله وقال هذه حدودي لا تقربوها لا يجوز ولا باي شكل من الاشكال ان نغيرها ولا تحت اي سبب من الاسباب أرجو الغجابة بشكل واضح وانصحك اسأل الشيوخ لأنه سوف تكتشف أمراً خطيراً جداً


----------



## أبووليد (20 سبتمبر 2006)

قلي أنت إذاكنت تعرف خلني اشوف وش عندك من دررومن كم نستفيد


----------



## ma7aba (20 سبتمبر 2006)

> قلي أنت إذاكنت تعرف خلني اشوف وش عندك من دررومن كم نستفيد


لا حابب اعرف منك جواب صريح على سؤالي وليس فيه لف او دوران هو السؤال كثير صعب ومرعب حتى عم تتهربوا من الإجابة عليه  أكرر السؤال :
يعني ابو وليد إذا كان هناك شرط وفرض على الإنسان من الله وقال هذه حدودي لا تقربوها لا يجوز ولا باي شكل من الاشكال ان نغيرها ولا تحت اي سبب من الاسباب أرجو الإجابة بشكل واضح وانصحك اسأل الشيوخ لأنه سوف تكتشف أمراً خطيراً جداً


----------



## أبووليد (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ياروك وين السوره أنابنزلك سووره طيب


----------



## ma7aba (20 سبتمبر 2006)

شو ابو وليد شو هل التطنيش العجيب لهل الدرجة السؤال مرعب


----------



## My Rock (20 سبتمبر 2006)

أبووليد قال:


> ياروك وين السوره أنابنزلك سووره طيب


 
سورة المحبة, تكريما للاستاذ محبة :yahoo:


----------



## أبووليد (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شوف يا محبة هذا السؤال هذا ليس في الأصول بل في الفروع وماراح يفيدك بشي أسأل بشي مفيد وعن الأصول ولاتنسى أن القرآن الكريم بالعربي يعني لو أنك قرأت الآيه لفهمت المعنا المطلوب

ولاتحسبني ما أعرف الجواب والله اعرفه وأقدر أحطه بلمح البصر لكن أنا لأحب أن أتناقش في الفروع


----------



## ma7aba (21 سبتمبر 2006)

> شوف يا محبة هذا السؤال هذا ليس في الأصول بل في الفروع وماراح يفيدك بشي أسأل بشي مفيد وعن الأصول ولاتنسى أن القرآن الكريم بالعربي يعني لو أنك قرأت الآيه لفهمت المعنا المطلوب
> 
> ولاتحسبني ما أعرف الجواب والله اعرفه وأقدر أحطه بلمح البصر لكن أنا لأحب أن أتناقش في الفروع


اللبيب من الإشارة يفهم 
اصول وفروع وهل الله بخبص بالفروغ وبكون بالاصول كلاموا موزون وذو معنى 
المسلم دائماً يتهرب  وهذا ابو وليد اكبر دليل على كلامي 
إن قال لا يجوز هو يعلم ضمناً أن كارثة ستحل عليه وعلى قرآنه وعلى دينه لأنه لن يستطيع التراجع بعد ان أسأل سؤالي وان سؤالي ليس من فراغ
وإن قال يجوز فماهو معنى هذه حدود الله لا تقربوها وجودها وعدمه واحد مادام فينا نغير على كيفنا 
فيلجأ للتهرب ويقول هذه فروع لا أناقش بها ولا تهمني ولا تفيدك
الدين عندما يكون من عند الله لا يهم إن كان كامل الكتاب او آية منه كله يجب ان يكون صحيح وقوي 
هل ستبقى تتهرب من الجواب ابو وليد


----------



## ma7aba (21 سبتمبر 2006)

> قرأنا ماعندك والآن إقرأ ماعندنا ويالتيك تكون منصف وتقول رأيك بصراحه أبلغ إنجيلك أم القرآن الكريم
> 
> وأنا متأكد لايوجد أي شيء يضاهي حلاوة القرآن وللمعلوميه القرآن حلاوته في تلاوته وترتيله وليس في قراءته كأنما تقرأ كتاب إن رضيت أحضر لك صوت من القراءة
> 
> ...


ابلغ بشو تفضل ترجموا وفرجينا البلاغة الإنجيل كتاب لكل البشر لأنه يترجم لكل اللغات دون اي مشكلة ياترى ماذا سيحدث لو ترجمنا القرآن


----------



## أبووليد (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> ابلغ بشو تفضل ترجموا وفرجينا البلاغة الإنجيل كتاب لكل البشر لأنه يترجم لكل اللغات دون اي مشكلة ياترى ماذا سيحدث لو ترجمنا القرآن




القرآن عربي أصله عربي ترا مو سيريالي


----------



## أبووليد (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> اللبيب من الإشارة يفهم
> اصول وفروع وهل الله بخبص بالفروغ وبكون بالاصول كلاموا موزون وذو معنى
> المسلم دائماً يتهرب  وهذا ابو وليد اكبر دليل على كلامي
> إن قال لا يجوز هو يعلم ضمناً أن كارثة ستحل عليه وعلى قرآنه وعلى دينه لأنه لن يستطيع التراجع بعد ان أسأل سؤالي وان سؤالي ليس من فراغ
> ...





وإذا جاوبتك على السؤال وش راح تستفيد هل هذا السؤال الذي سوف يحدث ضجه علميه 

إبحث عن سؤال يمكن النقاش فيه لأن هذا بمجرد تفسيرها من الكتب الموثوقة مثل الجلالين وابن كثير وغيرها تنتهي حدة النقاش


----------



## أبووليد (21 سبتمبر 2006)

أكرروعيدمحاحديقدريهزم الاسلام


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)

وين صفحة 7 و 8 ليش حذفتوها؟؟؟

اذا في شي غلط قولوا و احنا نتأسف (اذا كان يستاهل أصلا) ^_^

لكن ماتنلامون ماعندكم شي تقولونه ما عندكم الا الحذف و إغلاق المواضيع

والله إني ضحكت مررررررررررررررره من ضعف موقفكم ^_^


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)

لا تنسون تحذفون الرد اللي فوق بعدleasantr ؟؟؟!!!!​


----------



## assia (22 سبتمبر 2006)

أبووليد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة على  المختاررحمه   "للعالميييييييييييييين"
> 
> أنا اتحدى ,,,,
> 
> ...



إن كنتم تشعرون الطمأنينة حين تقرؤون القرآن ، فإليك هدا شعورنا نطمانينة يبدأ مع حبنا لله اما حين نقرأ الكتاب فانا شخصيا اشعر بالقوة و الرغبة في الحياة من اجل خدمة الرب وانتظر لقياه بفارغ الصبر


----------



## عبدالرحمن99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)

assia قال:


> إن كنتم تشعرون الطمأنينة حين تقرؤون القرآن ، فإليك هدا شعورنا نطمانينة يبدأ مع حبنا لله اما حين نقرأ الكتاب فانا شخصيا اشعر بالقوة و الرغبة في الحياة من اجل خدمة الرب وانتظر لقياه بفارغ الصبر


 
لو سمحت خلهم يرجعون اللي حذفوه بعدين أوصف شعورك على كيفك


----------



## assia (22 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن ترسلي إلي نحذف نرسالة خاصة بلز ؟


----------



## ma7aba (22 سبتمبر 2006)

> وإذا جاوبتك على السؤال وش راح تستفيد هل هذا السؤال الذي سوف يحدث ضجه علميه
> 
> إبحث عن سؤال يمكن النقاش فيه لأن هذا بمجرد تفسيرها من الكتب الموثوقة مثل الجلالين وابن كثير وغيرها تنتهي حدة النقاش





> أكرروعيدمحاحديقدريهزم الاسلام


جاوب على سؤالي بعدين شوف شلون رح ساويلك مفاجئة صغيرة تحدث كارثة علمية عندك


----------



## ma7aba (22 سبتمبر 2006)

أولا من يدعي الحذف 
عندما يحدث حذف يظهر اسمك ويظهر من حذف ردك ويظهر السبب  قد يكون هناك خطأ ما يحدث عندك


----------



## assia (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> أولا من يدعي الحذف
> عندما يحدث حذف يظهر اسمك ويظهر من حذف ردك ويظهر السبب  قد يكون هناك خطأ ما يحدث عندك



أعرف عزيزتي محبة لذلك طلبت منه إرسال المحدوف رأس مال المسلمين هو الكذب هههههههههههههههههه حقيقة والله


----------



## يا رب (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*اي الله الذي تحلف به الله الذي جعلتموه ثلاثة مشتركين معه وليس وحده ام الاله الذي جعلتموة يتنازل عن عرشه وهو الذي يسير الناس وينزل لدنياكم حتى يتاذى ويتعذب والفكرة الخيالية حول ان هذا هو الغران لكم فتدخلوا الجنه اي جنة ستدخلونها وخطاياكم مغفورة مسبقا اي اله هذا الذي تقسم به الاله الذي قتلتموه ثم رجع وعاد للدنيا ثانيا وكان ايه لزوم مماته من اصلة لما سيحي ثانية وكيف يكون هو الميت وثم يحيا من احياه اكيد شخص اخر اكبر منه فلو كان هو الذي احيا نفسه لما مات من الاساس *


----------



## khalilo (23 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم .
والله ان القراءة في القرآن الكريم    تخشع القلوب وتلين القلوب وتدمع العيون والله والله والله 
امانه جربوها لو لمرة وقلوا لي رأيكم والله ولا أجمل من هيك قراءة بكفي  السكينة  من عند الله وذلك لقول الله تعالى ( ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب )  وتانيا مع احترامي لك يا اخت assia
نحن المسلمين والله من أصدق واشرف وأنقى الناس والدليل على ذلك في القدم انتشر الأسلام عن طريق التجارة المسلمين من خلال معاملتهم وصدقهم وأمانتهم للمسيحيين وغيرهم 
فعندها بدأ ينتشر الاسلام  وكانت اعداد هائلة من الناس تدخل الاسلام بسبب الصدق والمعاملة والأمانه فأرجوكي عدم تكرار هذه الكلمة  وهي راس المال الكذب .
ثانيا والله لولا الأنجيل الموجود حاليا عندكم محرف كان عشتم هذه اللحظات الجميلة وهي السكينة ورقة القلب وغير ذللللللللللللللللللللللللللللك ولكن انتم حرفتموه 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااا.


----------



## khalilo (23 سبتمبر 2006)

اريييييييييييييييد منك جميعا الذهاب الى المنتدى العام والرد علي في مشاركة اسمها عيسى صورة الله يلااااااااااااااااااا ردييييييييييييي انت وهي وكلكم  لا تهربووووووووووووووووووووووووواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا انا بأنتظاركم 
انا في هذه المقالة مبين لكم اخطائكم الفدحة والكبيرة 
خهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## assia (23 سبتمبر 2006)

يا رب قال:


> *اي الله الذي تحلف به الله الذي جعلتموه ثلاثة مشتركين معه وليس وحده ام الاله الذي جعلتموة يتنازل عن عرشه وهو الذي يسير الناس وينزل لدنياكم حتى يتاذى ويتعذب والفكرة الخيالية حول ان هذا هو الغران لكم فتدخلوا الجنه اي جنة ستدخلونها وخطاياكم مغفورة مسبقا اي اله هذا الذي تقسم به الاله الذي قتلتموه ثم رجع وعاد للدنيا ثانيا وكان ايه لزوم مماته من اصلة لما سيحي ثانية وكيف يكون هو الميت وثم يحيا من احياه اكيد شخص اخر اكبر منه فلو كان هو الذي احيا نفسه لما مات من الاساس *



بسم الرب يسوع مأجيبك 1شيء في موته و بثه حكمة لذلك لا تحاول ان تكون فيلسوفا . ممكن سؤال تؤمنون بالغيب والقضاء والقدر خيره و شره و من يتسائل في هذا يكفر صحيح ؟؟؟؟!!!!!
 و أفضل أن تعرف اني كنت في ظلال مبين مثلك يوما ما !! لكن الرب الرادني إبنتا له لم اكن أحس الطمأنينة في دين محمد بالرغم أني حفظت القرآن باكمله ...
ملحوظة : لا تتداهى معي فأنا اذهى منك و شكرًا


----------



## khalilo (23 سبتمبر 2006)

اريييييييييييييييد منك جميعا الذهاب الى المنتدى العام والرد علي في مشاركة اسمها عيسى صورة الله يلااااااااااااااااااا ردييييييييييييي انت وهي وكلكم  لا تهربووووووووووووووووووووووووواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا انا بأنتظاركم 
انا في هذه المقالة مبين لكم اخطائكم الفدحة والكبيرة 
خهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## khalilo (23 سبتمبر 2006)

انت  لست من من كنت من دين محمد لا والله لا والله لن لا اعتقد ان في احد دخل الدين الاسلامي في حياتو وشي على منهج نبينا نبي الرحمة للعالمين وما كان في حياتو سعيد ابدا والله.
الكذب لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يجوز


----------



## assia (23 سبتمبر 2006)

khalilo قال:


> انت  لست من من كنت من دين محمد لا والله لا والله لن لا اعتقد ان في احد دخل الدين الاسلامي في حياتو وشي على منهج نبينا نبي الرحمة للعالمين وما كان في حياتو سعيد ابدا والله.
> الكذب لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يجوز



صدق اخي أنا من المغرب و الكل يعلم أن المغاربة مسلمون ولدت وعشت و عيش في أسرة مسلمة ولم اجد الراحة في هدا الظلال دين محمد

و إن لم تصدق فهذا طبعكم تحللون و تحرمون


----------



## يا رب (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*حرر من قبل My Rock*


----------



## assia (23 سبتمبر 2006)

لم نحذف شيء محبة اخبرتك بذلك أو لا تقولون إن بعد الظن إثم إذن إذا كان هنالك خطأ وليس هنالك حذف فمبروك أنت آثم في دينكم


----------



## أبووليد (24 سبتمبر 2006)

أتحدى أتجيبون أحلى من القرآن كلام الله 

ولاتنسون تخافون وتحذفونها:beee:ممكن تقولي ليش تستخدمون القرآن  لعلاجكم نفسيا  في امريكا ولا تستخدمون الانجيل الي ماجاب اي نتيجه وطبعا القران جاب نتيجه انصح كل  صليبي  وصهيوني بقرات القران  علشان يطيب من الشرك وممكن تقولون لي ياصليبين وياصهاينه لما تدعون من من تطلبون من عزير ولا من عيسى  وبعدين كل نبي عنده معجزه تخلونه ابن الله لاوبعد كل واحد فيكم مختار الي يريده  من غير اصلا ا لله سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون مايقول هذا ابني تعالى الله عما يصفون وبعدين الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يتخذ صاحبه فكيف له ولداوبعدين ماحد يدري اهو عزير ام عيسى


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2006)

أبووليد قال:


> أتحدى أتجيبون أحلى من القرآن كلام الله
> 
> ولاتنسون تخافون وتحذفونها:beee:ممكن تقولي ليش تستخدمون القرآن لعلاجكم نفسيا في امريكا ولا تستخدمون الانجيل الي ماجاب اي نتيجه وطبعا القران جاب نتيجه انصح كل صليبي وصهيوني بقرات القران علشان يطيب من الشرك وممكن تقولون لي ياصليبين وياصهاينه لما تدعون من من تطلبون من عزير ولا من عيسى وبعدين كل نبي عنده معجزه تخلونه ابن الله لاوبعد كل واحد فيكم مختار الي يريده من غير اصلا ا لله سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون مايقول هذا ابني تعالى الله عما يصفون وبعدين الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يتخذ صاحبه فكيف له ولداوبعدين ماحد يدري اهو عزير ام عيسى


بقرات ألقران !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!( فصدك سوره ألبقره ؟؟)0انت بتقول أيه ؟؟؟
عزيز 00!!!! مين عزيز ؟ أما عيسى 000 فهو لكم !!!!
و مين قال لك أننا نقول -ان ألله أتخذ صاحبه ؟؟ هل هم شيوخك ألذين تثق بكلامهم أو هو جهلك و عدم قدرتك على ألقراءه ( و حتى ألكتابه !!) ؟؟
آه 000 مين أللي بيسخدم ألقرآن في ألعلاج ؟؟؟؟ فعلا ألقرآن علاج للأيدز !!!!!!
وفقنا ألخالق لما يحبه لنا


----------



## دانى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

أبووليد قال:


> أتحدى أتجيبون أحلى من القرآن كلام الله
> 
> ولاتنسون تخافون وتحذفونها:beee:ممكن تقولي ليش تستخدمون القرآن لعلاجكم نفسيا في امريكا ولا تستخدمون الانجيل الي ماجاب اي نتيجه وطبعا القران جاب نتيجه انصح كل صليبي وصهيوني بقرات القران علشان يطيب من الشرك وممكن تقولون لي ياصليبين وياصهاينه لما تدعون من من تطلبون من عزير ولا من عيسى وبعدين كل نبي عنده معجزه تخلونه ابن الله لاوبعد كل واحد فيكم مختار الي يريده من غير اصلا ا لله سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون مايقول هذا ابني تعالى الله عما يصفون وبعدين الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يتخذ صاحبه فكيف له ولداوبعدين ماحد يدري اهو عزير ام عيسى


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## أبووليد (24 سبتمبر 2006)

ياالله كل هذا خوف من القرآن حذفتوسورالقرآن من الخوف يعني تعرفون الحق أنه دين الاسلام كل هذا تكبر برجع أضع السورألي حذفتوها ليش عندكم سجون وليش تقتلون ألي يقتل مدام أن عيسى عليه السلام حامل ذنوبكم عندي سوأل ليش تسمون البابا


----------



## يا رب (24 سبتمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> *تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


 

هههههههههههههههههههههه
اوهذا دليلك على صحة وجهة نظرك ام هذا مكتوب لديكم


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*هذا اخر تحذير لك اذا وذعت اي كلام من كلام القرأن الزفت الغي عضويتك*


----------



## أبووليد (24 سبتمبر 2006)

حسبي الله عليك ونعم الوكيل كيف تتجراء وتتلفظ هذا اللفظ على القرآن العظيم

ولكن لا اقول الا اذا خاطبكم الجاهلون قولو سلاما

ولنا لقاء يوم القيامه عندما اكون في الجنه انشاء الله وتقول لي ارمي علي من الماء والنعيم عندك

لانك ستكون في النار ان لم تؤمن بالله العظيم

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

 ليش تغلط على القرآن  ليش ماغلطت على أنجيلكم المحرف من قبلكم كل هذا خوف لانك

 ماتقدر على القرآن العظيم اللي نص دكاترة امريكا اسلموا لما عرفوا ما يحويه من  حقائق

اقول طز شل عضويتي عرفت وأيقنت يقين ان دين الاسلام دين حق وان سبيتوا الاسلام 

اوسبيتوا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ماراح يظرنا شي لان لا يظر السحاب ..........إلخ

ونحن نعلم ونؤمن بعظم قدر الاسلام والقرآن والرسول الكريم

ونعلم بان الله سبحانه وتعالى سينصرنا على من عادانا لانه جل من قال يمهل ولا يهـــــــــــــــمل


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

أبووليد قال:


> ماتقدر على القرآن العظيم اللي نص دكاترة امريكا اسلموا لما عرفوا ما يحويه من حقائق


 
دليل؟ :yaka:


----------



## أبووليد (25 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> دليل؟ :yaka:



هذه قصة واقعيه لتوبة  طبيب  كافر...

كان هناك طبيب  مسلم  في  احدى المستشفيات الاجنبيه الامريكيه

وكان رئيسه  في  المستشفى طبيب  كافر هذا  الطبيب  الكافر

اكتشف  ان  الطفل  قبل  ان  يصبح  جنين  كامل

يمر  بمراحل  وهي "نطفه , العلقه ، مضغه . ثم عضاما ثم تكسو  العظام  لحما ...الخ"

فقال  الطبيب المسلم  ان هذا الكلام مذكور  لدينا  في  القران  الكريم  منذ  الاف  السنين

وأن اي  مشكله  او  حكم الا ونجده  في قرأننا العظيم ..

فلم يصدقه  الطبيب  وقال  هذه  المعلومات  لم  نحصل  عليها  الا  بعد جهد  جهيد 

وقال له كل  شئ  مذكور  لدينا  قال  تعالى:

إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاجٍ نَبْتَلِيهِ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا ..سورة  الانسان

ولم  يقنع الكافر وبعد فتره  اتت الى  المستشفى امرأتين  للولاده ولم  يكن في 

الطوارئ الا  الطبيب  الكافر..

فولدت  واحده بنت  والاخرى  ولد ..

وفي  صباح  اليوم  التالي لم  يعرف  الطبيب  الكافر  اي من   الامرأتين  ام  البنت  وايهما ام

الولد...

فنادى  الطبيب الكافر الطبيب المسلم وقال  له  اوجد لنا  حلا  لهذه  المشكله من  قرائنكم

فذهب  الطبيب  المسلم  واتصل  بأحدى  المشايخ  المشهورين وسرد  عليه  القصه

فقال له سأعطيك  ايه من  القرآن  ومنها  تعرف  حل المشكله ..

الايه :" للذكر  مثل  حظ الانثيين"

فأخذ  الطالب المسلم يدرس  الايه الا  ان  عرف  الحل ..

فذهب  للمستشفى واجرى  تحاليل  على  الامرأتين فوجد  ان     

ام  الولد هرمونات  الحليب وكل  شي فيها  ضعف ام  البنت 

وذلك  لان  الولد يحتاج الا غذاء  اكثر  من  البنت بحكم  تكوين  جسمه

وعندهاعرف  من  هي  ام  الولد  ومن  هي  ام  البنت

وبعدما  طابقوا  التحاليل  تأكدوا  من صحة  قول  الطبي  المسلم

فبهت  الذي  كفر 
واسلم  الطبيب  الكافر..

عندي سؤال ألي ألف الانجيل ألي تقرونه ألحين من هو؟اذكر  أسم المؤلف ولاأناغلطان..


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا مش شايف غير كلام انشائي, في دلائل على صدقية هذا الطبيب؟*

*ولا مفيش غير التأليف عندكم؟*


----------



## أبووليد (25 سبتمبر 2006)

جاوب على سؤالي واجاوبك على سؤلك سؤالي من ألي ألف كتابكم الانجيل  ألي تقرونه ألحين ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

أبووليد قال:


> جاوب على سؤالي واجاوبك على سؤلك سؤالي من ألي ألف كتابكم الانجيل ألي تقرونه ألحين ؟؟


 
سيبك من الانجيل يا ابني داه مش موضوعنا

انت اتيت بقصة و تقول نص الدكاترة بتاعت امريكا صاروا مسلمين, يبقى ممكن تأتيني بالدليل؟
يعني جابلي قصة مؤلفة لشخص واحد ما تكفي انها تمثل كل الاطباء


----------



## أنطونى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

هذة قصة مؤلفة والدليل ان هناك خطأ طبى ان الحم يتكون الاول ثم تبدأ العظام فى التكون


----------



## أنطونى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

وكمان فى نقطة ثاتية معقولة الدكتور هيلخبط بين الطفلين ولو لخبط مش فى تحاليل يعرف بيها ايهما الام زىdna


----------



## أبووليد (25 سبتمبر 2006)

انا بالنسبه  لي  يكفيني ان  طبيب  واحد  من مليون  اسلم

هذا وان  دل  على  شئ  يدل على قوة الاسلام وبقائه  ليوم  القيامه..

قال  تعالى "ومن  يبتغ  غير  الاسلام  دينا فلن يقبل  منه . وهو  في  الاخرة من  الخاسرين"
واللهم زد  وبارك  من المسلمين ..

اما  بالنسبه لاخ انطوني ..

اتمنى  انك تقرا  القصه  جيدا اظن  اني  كتبت انهم  عملوا  تحاليل

لكن بعد  ما  الطبيب  المسلم  عرف ...

واخيرا "لكم دينكم , ولي دين "

واذا  مايكفي  قصه  وحده  مو  مشكله  اجيب ثانيه  وهالمره على  لسان صاحبة

القصه  ليس لي  اي  دخل  فيها ...


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

أبووليد قال:


> انا بالنسبه لي يكفيني ان طبيب واحد من مليون اسلم
> 
> هذا وان دل على شئ يدل على قوة الاسلام وبقائه ليوم القيامه..
> 
> ...


 
يا ابني استنى مالك خايف

عاوزين دليل على صدق هذه الصحة

يعني موقع لهذا الرجل الي تغيرت حياته
او قصته بالانجليزي
او حتى اعترافه بالمقال و القصة الخيالية الي وضعته حضرتك

منتظرين الدلائل و بلاش تنط لقصص ثانية, خلينا نكمل القصة ديه و بعدين نروح لغيرها


----------



## أبووليد (25 سبتمبر 2006)

قل موتو بغيضكم القصص هذي مشهورة ولاتحتاج إلى دليل

وإذا فيك خير وتبغى الحق تعال منتديات المسلمين وسوف ترا من كرمهم والله لاتجد إهانه واحدة بل ستجد الرئفة الحقيقيه 



نسأل الله السلامه والحمدلله على نعمة الإسلام وفتحوا عقولكم وفكروا ولا تكونوا كالحمير تحمل أسفارا



وترا مشيت لك الكلمة الللي قلتها على القرآن


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

أبووليد قال:


> قل موتو بغيضكم القصص هذي مشهورة ولاتحتاج إلى دليل
> 
> وإذا فيك خير وتبغى الحق تعال منتديات المسلمين وسوف ترا من كرمهم والله لاتجد إهانه واحدة بل ستجد الرئفة الحقيقيه
> 
> ...


 
على كيفك يا ولد, انت عصبت و بديت تسب ليه؟

كل داه علشان طلبت دليل على القصة؟

طب نعيدها من جديد عساك ما تعصب و تسب من جديد

ممكن دليل على صحة القصة؟ و اذا هي مشهورة مكن الادلة على صحتها على اي حال؟


----------



## أبووليد (26 سبتمبر 2006)

ماراح أجيبلك دليل إلا إذا حذفت اللي قلته عن القرآن الكريم وتعتذر ولانسيت قلة أدبك مع القرآن

لكن أنا لما كتبت حقيقة دينكم حذفتها على طول


----------



## My Rock (26 سبتمبر 2006)

أبووليد قال:


> ماراح أجيبلك دليل إلا إذا حذفت اللي قلته عن القرآن الكريم وتعتذر ولانسيت قلة أدبك مع القرآن
> 
> لكن أنا لما كتبت حقيقة دينكم حذفتها على طول


 

*هههه يبقى فلست*

*و داه اعتراف بعدم وجود اي ادلة*

*يبقى تكون عبرة لغيرك و الموضوع يغلق بفشل ذريع من قبلك*

:yahoo:


----------

